# Anyone keep PERSIANS???



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone shares my love for Persian cats? I have 2 once female silver/white chinchilla and 1 blue colour point exotic boy. Nefertiti and Nero. I used to have a beautiful black exotic femal called Mitten but she had such a flat face it caused her to have constant infections which ended up causing kidney and liver failier. She was only 5 months old when she died    . Dh went to our local joiner and he made me acoffin and she is under our tree.
Anyway  i love my persians and hopefully will get another one soon.
Luv sally x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!

I show and breed persians!! Just started quite a (crappy at the moment) website.

http://www.semnipersians.webeden.co.uk/


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

me me me

I have a blue cream colourpoint girl called Sara, and  blue colourpoint boy called Muffin. 

Seems I have developed an allergy to them since becoming pregnant though. so I am suffering somewhat. Mind i'd never get rid of them because of it. They have always been my babies 

Chris


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i started a website months ago it really needs updating though    Im after another queen coz i only have nefertiti an the mo and she wont be enough for nero   Point is im such a softy when it comes to the kittens i will fall in love with them and want to keep them all lol

Saila a question about breeding. This is all new to me and i havent had any kittens yet nero is only 9/10 months old. But i was wondering if a queen is in season does she stop calling once a tom has had her?? Coz neff was coming into season a week or so ago and then she stopped so i dont know if it was a short season ( for a change ) or if he had hold of her?? 

Chris poor you having an allergy now. I know what you mean about not getting rid of them i could never get rid of mine i love them to bits although nero is a pain in the bun   He wont leave me alone even when im in the bath he is sitting on the edge ( or falling in   ) 

Luv sally x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!  

Brownowl ~ I hope the allergy thing is just a pregnancy thing babe  

Sallyanne ~ I didn't realise you were breeding. Are you GCCF registered? At 9/10 months she should be calling quite regularly but it is a bit young to breed her   If she has stopped calling altogther he might of got hold of her   Are her nipple very pink? Its not ideal to have a litter at her age.... the pregnancies of young queens aren't easy and they occasionally reject litter. Maidens (first time girls) are a nightmare. Good luck tho I am sure they will be gorgeous. What colours do you hope to breed and are you showing? I breed solid persians and show them too


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

No she isnt 9/10 months my tom cat is she is almost 2    I do know that she is too young to breed at that age  . I have been told it takes 3 weeks for any changes in the nipples. They are bot GCCF registered but not on the active register. And no i wont be showing it doenst interest me. Im only gonna let her have 1 or 2 litters and get her spayed. Im hoping i will get some nice longhaired colour points with the colours i have.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sallyanne

Oh right I didn't know how much you knew sorry  

If they aren't on the active register you won't be able to register any kittens, is the breeder of your cat ok with you breeding them on the non-active?   My pet kittens always go with a spay/neuter contract, did your not come with that?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I can register them on the list if i want to but i dont coz it doesnt make a difference to me   And yes when i brought them as kittens they knew why i wanted them so no i didnt have a contract. I wont be selling any anyway coz when she has kittens they are all spoken for already by family   Like i said im only letting her have 2 litters or depending how she is on the first litter only one coz its not much fun hand rearing kittens done it before for the rspca. A family moved out and took the mother with them leaving 6 2 week old kittens and i hand reared them all


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats good that you have good homes waiting for any litters, family are always good homes to have.

I only breed to show and keep but I do home pet kittens and I am terrible with prospective owners   I have a questionaire I ask them.  

If your girl and boy are on the non-active register you won't be able to register any progeny as it is against GCCF rules, unless your breeder will change the cats from the non-active to the active.

How come she sold them on the non-active register if she knew you were planning to breed them?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Because i told them that i would be either keeping them or letting family have them thats why and he said if i wanted them active then i would have to pay an extra £150 her  . I have lovebird babies and i havent got the heart to let them go so i now have 6 love birds   I know what im going to be like when the kittens arrive and i have already promised my dd she can have one coz her moggy was killed a few months back. Thats how i eded up with 5 rabbits too    Im terrible i love all my babies


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know show/breed persians are pricy  I daren't tell you what I paid for mine 

Here is a calendar to help you with due dates, pinking up etc http://www.purrinlot.com/preg.htm

If you need any help at all I'm here honey!! I love persians to bits!

How do your cats and lovebirds get along?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got lovebirds 2 parrots and a cockatiel in the house and they arent bothered by any of them. Nero my tom will sometimes sit poking the parrot but he is just tormenting him   Nero is more interested in Poppy my shih tzu puppy and my other dog. I swear he thinks he is a dog coz he lies in the dog bed with the older dog and gets cleaned by her and sleeps with he and with the puppy he is always running round with her playing they are inseperable   Crazy animals i love watching them. Thanks for the link i will have a look wheni have a little more time later. I do have a book on them but it just tells you the basics


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

sallyanne1 said:


> I do have a book on them but it just tells you the basics


You'll need more than that  Give me a shout if you need anything


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I know. When she does get preg im gonna be like an excited grandma looking after her  . Do i hae to feed he on special food? Or just normal food with pilchards


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilchards??   Ooo my pg ladies don't get pilchards unless I want runny bums   Mine have Royal Canin Persian 30 and far too much chicken breast   But they get that when not pg too  

I can't wait for my kittens on the 8th of July not long now


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh mine love pilchards as a treat   And they get chicken when we have a roast. But Nefertiti is mad on cheese   She can be fast asleep and just wave it under her nose and she jumps in the air its so funny   .  Mine are on a mixture of Royal canin and tinned food coz they are really fussy. ( My fault i have spoilt them   )

Good luck in your 2ww hun


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My persian cat had three deliciously beautiful babies last night. Utterly gorgeous!


----------

